# Turning foals out in the rain



## Escada2004 (29 June 2016)

Ok so this may seem a silly thing to ask but i do like my horses to get as much turnout as possible. I have a 3 week old WB colt foal, he is my first foal so its all a bit new to me however im not totally stupid ;-) he is healthy and strong and foaled at my vets, he was straight and my vet was happy with him so he was turned out from day two. I now have them at a yard who is reluctant to turn them out when its raining. They are in at night so always have time to get warm and dry. Just after some advice really as to how much turn out you give your foals and in what sort of weather? I am quite soft with mine and they are always well rugged and in at night and if the weather in winter is bad but obviously dealing with a mare and foal is a bit different!


----------



## Equi (29 June 2016)

It depends on the shelter available and the rain. Obviously if it's howling a gale and driving rain I would kee in but if it's just a drizzle here and then I would put out.


----------



## Crackerz (29 June 2016)

YO's are out 24/7 in a big field from day 1 - they were born outside. They have big hedges alone 2 sides of their field


----------



## Escada2004 (29 June 2016)

thanks, they are in at night anyway but it seems to be raining all the time at the moment and i dont want them just stuck in all the time as im sure that does more harm than good! There is shelter from trees but no actual structural shelter


----------



## Maesfen (29 June 2016)

For very young foals showers aren't too bad but heavy or persistent rain you don't want as you don't want it down to the skin else they just get very cold and miserable as they have no oils in their coat, that develops over a few weeks although it's amazing how they learn to shelter under mum's skirts; it also depends on what shelter they have in the field.
For one your age I wouldn't worry too much, it should be strong and healthy enough to not harm and it's amazing how quickly they dry off.
If someone's there all day you could always lightly rug but I have to admit to hating rugs on foals unless there is absolutely no other option (not being able to get out for 24/48 hrs at a time due to weather at a time or the foal is weak and doesn't move around a lot) - but with our weather, you need to be on hand to take the rug off if it gets too warm, you don't want it sweating under it and then getting clammy.


----------



## legend22 (29 June 2016)

Ours always went out regardless of weather even if only for an hour or so.


----------



## Crackerz (29 June 2016)

Just to add, the other day is was torrential rain all day, the foals were wet but when you pulled the hair apart, they were dry a good cm away from the skin! They do use their mums as shelters too


----------



## Escada2004 (29 June 2016)

thank you, they went out at about 9.30 (well so ive been told) and will come in at about two today as it is persistent rain. Ive always been one to wrap them up as mine are showjumpers and competing however i dont want to do that with a foal and make him a wimp but also dont want to make him poorly with it! He is strong and healthy. I know everyone does things differently, i just wanted to make sure im not going to do him any harm


----------



## GemG (29 June 2016)

As per other posters, yours sounds strong and healthy enough to be abolutely fine in summer rain.  Our stayed in if it was rubbish for a few days (out for a bit though) but once she was 'up and running' feeding established - out! 

I brought her in more just to get her used to the surroundings and get hands on. 

Then when weaned last October she was out 24/7 ALL winter and spring (SW Scotland) - I think she only came in as I felt bad when storm Fred was here briefly.  No rugs. No hard feed.  Just loads of good grass and good hay.   She looked fab all winter, grew a lovely coat. (Trak X ). 

They generate more heat than us humans give them credit for.  Obviously if your riding/clipping/grooming then of course, you can't just turf out and expect them to be fine.   But youngsters are not - they will be just fine unless there are underlying health issues.   Good forage is the key. 

It's hard to let go when you are used to 'pampering'


----------



## Crackerz (29 June 2016)

GemG said:



			It's hard to let go when you are used to 'pampering' 

Click to expand...

Agree with this, our yard is all show ring ponies really so pretty pampered! It's been hard enough to accept that my Sec D can't wear a rug in the wet summer rain because he is so damn hot all the time!
I do feel guilty seeing the foals out in this, but they are always bombing around playing - they really don't care.


----------



## Escada2004 (29 June 2016)

yes thats the problem ive had i am used to pampering them, the hardest thing ever was to turn my mare away when she went in foal! She still looked like a competition horse until she had about 4 months to go lol!


----------



## PorkChop (29 June 2016)

Congratulations on new foalie 

Definitely get him and mum out as much as possible, especially as they are in overnight.

Watch out, foals are complete time wasters!


----------



## Escada2004 (29 June 2016)

LJR said:



			Congratulations on new foalie 

Definitely get him and mum out as much as possible, especially as they are in overnight.

Watch out, foals are complete time wasters!
		
Click to expand...

thank you LJR  im trying to find them somewhere else TBH but its proving very hard! They need to be out more, but hard when your hands are tied!


----------



## DuckToller (1 July 2016)

Shame we aren't nearer, as I need a mare and foal to go out with my devil child foal who is a similar age to yours (see my recent post!).

Mine are out now but I was bringing them in when the weather looked awful, and mine seems to have inherited the mare's part-thoroughbred coat as it's very fine, so more reason to bring in when it's been wet.


----------



## ihatework (1 July 2016)

Mine was out 24/7 from 14 days old. Lots of natural shelter. 
Foal was fine, mum is a wuss!!!


----------



## Escada2004 (5 July 2016)

DuckToller said:



			Shame we aren't nearer, as I need a mare and foal to go out with my devil child foal who is a similar age to yours (see my recent post!).

Mine are out now but I was bringing them in when the weather looked awful, and mine seems to have inherited the mare's part-thoroughbred coat as it's very fine, so more reason to bring in when it's been wet.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you based DuckToller? I may need to find somewhere for mine after weaning as there is only one colt foal where they are and he is for sale so if sold he wont have a friend and can't stay there :-(

They are out 24/7 now, a first for my mare, hoping they will be ok. I will be more worried when winter comes as no shelter apart from hedges. Its so hard when you dont have your own land!


----------



## popsdosh (5 July 2016)

These questions always fascinate me. The good lord made horses waterproof for a reason ! only humans have turned them into softies. Sorry mine go out from the start(day 1) and live out 24/7/365 until they start work.


----------



## crabbymare (5 July 2016)

after a few days the foals are waterproof and if they have shelter they will be fine living out. where I visit in germany  they have weanlngs upwards all living out in very cold weather with not a rug to be seen and just plenty of hay and feed i think 2 or 3 times a day. all look very healthy and (unless it is sold and leaves at weaning) that is how mine will be raised next year.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 July 2016)

Mine can be born in the rain out on the open forest so they are used to it from day one.  Those foaling at home have access to shelter all year round.


----------



## Escada2004 (6 July 2016)

thats the thing, most have said the foals have shelter, mine doesnt and was asking as being young i wasnt sure if in the early days its better for them not to be exposed to constant rain. Im not one of those people who bring i the min it starts to rain, i like them out as much as poss, just being in livery and not having them at home im limited with my options and didnt want them out getting soaked through and cold and im not there to do anything about it. They are out 24/7 now, he is 4 weeks old today and the weather isnt too bad so he should be ok now


----------



## ihatework (6 July 2016)

Escada2004 said:



			thats the thing, most have said the foals have shelter, mine doesnt and was asking as being young i wasnt sure if in the early days its better for them not to be exposed to constant rain. Im not one of those people who bring i the min it starts to rain, i like them out as much as poss, just being in livery and not having them at home im limited with my options and didnt want them out getting soaked through and cold and im not there to do anything about it. They are out 24/7 now, he is 4 weeks old today and the weather isnt too bad so he should be ok now
		
Click to expand...

The thing is you will always get the die hard 'leave them out at all costs' and the 'mollycoddle them to death' extremes. Whereas the reality is you know your set up and your preferences and ultimately it's just common sense. I personally think it's nice for them to come in for the worst of the conditions, either torrential rain or horse fly swarms! It gives them both a break and also nice opportunity for some foal handling.


----------



## Asha (6 July 2016)

ihatework said:



			The thing is you will always get the die hard 'leave them out at all costs' and the 'mollycoddle them to death' extremes. Whereas the reality is you know your set up and your preferences and ultimately it's just common sense. I personally think it's nice for them to come in for the worst of the conditions, either torrential rain or horse fly swarms! It gives them both a break and also nice opportunity for some foal handling.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this ^^^

Mine will come in when it's constant rain, they really appreciate it. i wouldn't have any horse stood around in the rain and mud. 

I've just brought my youngsters in due to the amount of flies.  They couldn't get in fast enough. I guarantee that when I pop out in a minute they will all be flat out asleep.


----------



## pinkypug1 (6 July 2016)

My sport horse was born outside in the middle of a storm and she stayed out with only her mum or a hedge for shelter and didn't see a stable  for 2 years  it has done her absolutely no harm, if anything she's the hardest mare in her herd and saves me a fortune in rugs & feed


----------

